# Jeannette Pier Info



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

FYI: Received this E-mail from Jeannettes Pier:

From: [email protected]
Sent: 12/28/2010 1:35:22 P.M. Eastern Standard Time
Subj: rates


Right now a day fishing pass at Jennette’s is $12 ($6 for kids under 13). King fishing rates are not set yet, but we are considering $15 for a day pass. There are not going to be live bait tanks on the end of the Pier for king fishermen. If we see a strong need in the future we may consider adding them later.

MIKE



Michael P. Remige

Pier Manager 

Jennette's Pier at Nags Head 

425 Health Center Dr. 

Nags Head NC 27959


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

it would be a nice idea if they put a bait tank at the end cause a lot of people(including myself) dont like to fish for bait.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

What fun would pin rigging be without the scramble to fill bait buckets in the AM??


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

i usually am out after lunch cause my mom...well you know moms. so i dont usually get bait unless i buy some.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

smacks fanatic said:


> it would be a nice idea if they put a bait tank at the end cause a lot of people(including myself) don't like to fish for bait.


Hey,

Don't worry, just bring plenty of cash with you and I'm sure you'll be supplied with bait . . . LOL !

Dave F.


----------



## steelhead32 (Jan 19, 2010)

i think catching bait is fun...especially when the blues are biting, it also gives you something to do


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

prices seem reasonable for that pier. personally I think bait tanks would be a bad idea. people just need to bring their own bucket and fill it. people who didn't help put bait in them(if they are not stocked) would probably use a lot of them to cut up instead of live bait. or a bunch of guys will take all the baits and when someone who needs one, who put some bait in, won't be able to get one.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

smacks fanatic said:


> it would be a nice idea if they put a bait tank at the end cause a lot of people(including myself) dont like to fish for bait.


 It's all part of it... Yer gonna feesh,ya gotta catch bait,no matter if it's a public bait tank or not. Ya think folks are just gonna let everyone "freeload" the tank when they're doing all the work to put the baits in there?? Think about it...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> It's all part of it... Yer gonna feesh,ya gotta catch bait,no matter if it's a public bait tank or not. Ya think folks are just gonna let everyone "freeload" the tank when they're doing all the work to put the baits in there?? Think about it...


i have seen that get very ugly....always give back more than you take...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> i have seen that get very ugly....always give back more than you take...


 Yeap.. Fished on all the piers on OBX doing the livebait thing,never seen a community tank,always filled my own bucket or shared one with someone... I do know that if you share one you had best be contributing to it in order to get a bait out... It's only fair.. Would imagine there could be some terrible fights because of this,I'm sure someone from southern NC could ellaborated,as I think there are community tanks on those piers....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

mostly a community tank only works if there is a pier marshall and strct rules POSTED and abided by.self policing by king fishermen never works


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sunburntspike said:


> mostly a community tank only works if there is a pier marshall and strct rules POSTED and abided by.*self policing by king fishermen never works*


i think that depends on where you are....


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

They have a bait tank on the end of Kure Beach pier and they keep it locked! You have to leave a deposit to get the key at the pier house. That way just anyone can't grab the live bait. If you're using a sabaki rig or gotcha and are putting bait in, noone will care if you take bait out. If you just waltz down and think the bait is your right, well... maybe you get some maybe you don't!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok mike i get it maybe i was being a bit harsh,on obx we got a pretty tight group and we are fairly generous with bait(better to be in the water with hooks than dying in the bucket)but the normal guys can't fish everyday so there have been some words and extra curriculars about bait at times.unfortunatly there will always be bad apples to spoil the barrel


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope that JENNETTE"S PIER will have their Pier Rules posted WELL IN ADVANCE of their May 21, 2011 opening day.

That would help to avoid a lot of confusion and tension among people, as I am sure the pier will be "jam-packed" for the Grand Opening.

The last kind of "PR" they need is if specific fishing areas are not clearly labeled, rod limits are not posted, and their alcohol policy is not plainly stated. 

It would be a shame to let excitement, tension, alcohol, testosterone, and stupidity "blend together" out on the end of the pier, as it sometimes does ... 

Remember, no matter how "historical" the name is, this is a brand-new pier and there are no "old timers" or "regulars" on it yet !

Dave Fitch
Louisburg, NC
NCFPS #076


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> I hope that JENNETTE"S PIER will have their Pier Rules posted WELL IN ADVANCE of their May 21, 2011 opening day.
> 
> That would help to avoid a lot of confusion and tension among people, as I am sure the pier will be "jam-packed" for the Grand Opening.
> 
> ...


 I'm sure they will,and hope they do set rules from jumpstreet... There will be regulars and oletimers as on any set of planks,or in this case concrete,but there need to be rules for EVERYONE to follow.. If for no other reason than to keep the end open so folks can pinrig and drumfish.. It would be a waste for that pier to have folks abuse it from the start,and the management have to shut down all livebaiting and drumfishing from the end..


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

in my eyes you never stop catching bait unless the tank is full...You may think you have alot of bait, but when theres 15 guys out there and due to lack of experience, blues, spanish, and other elements that will kill your bait, the kingers go through alot of bait


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> I'm sure they will,and hope they do set rules from jumpstreet... There will be regulars and oletimers as on any set of planks,or in this case concrete,but there need to be rules for EVERYONE to follow.. If for no other reason than to keep the end open so folks can pinrig and drumfish.. It would be a waste for that pier to have folks abuse it from the start,and the management have to shut down all livebaiting and drumfishing from the end..



Hi, 

I meant that there are no "regulars" or "old timers" on Opening Day because this is a brand new pier and there is no "carry over / seniority" from the original JENNETTE'S PIER. By this I mean that there are no "territories" staked out. So, on May 21, 2011, everybody has the same rights and privileges, no matter how it "used to be" or "we've always done it this way", etc.

If fishermen start "ganging up", "intimidating/crowding people out", and "cutting lines" to clear a place for themselves, things will get ugly FAST! 

Remember, this is a State run pier and not the "good old boys", whether Mike Remige from the previous "incarnation" of JENNETTE'S PIER is the manager or not. 

NC Aquariums did this as a friendly, tourist/family-oriented, public attraction to make money in Nags Head (The "OBX Tourist Trap")... period! 

I saw online that the operating budget is $578,000 per year. If the pier is open 8 months out of the year, they need to bring in an average of about $2400 per day, every day. If "feuds" among fishermen start driving tourists away, the State will likely crack down to protect their tourist income, because it not only affects the pier, but Nags Head itself.

If a few knuckleheads start throwing their weight around and the cops and news media start getting involved, I can guarantee every fisherman that they will not like the outcome!

Imagine restrictions like:

(1) 1 rod per person, no exceptions

(2) No pin-rigging or live-baiting

(3) No pier carts

(4) No coolers ... No outside Food or Drinks ( especially alcohol )

(5) Searches to verify compliance

(6) Limit rods to 8ft length or shorter

etc, etc, etc

Stupid is as stupid does ... I hope it all gets headed off before it even gets started.

Dave Fitch
NCFPS #076
Louisburg, NC


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*No,no doubt there won't be any on opening day,maybe not in the first year..*

Some intimidation will be there regaurdless of rules,it eventually grows into every pier,no matter how tame the rules.. It's hard to tell the future,but can see regulars and oletimers coming out and obeying the rules and having no problem with management.. Not everyone that enjoys fishing and knows how drinks and goes out there to bully folks.... The intimidation is all "a mental thing" on every pier when a person first goes out there.. Even an experienced angler will at times feel somewhat intemidated on a pier where he knows no one... 

Could be one of the "oletimers" you're speaking of,but I DO FOLLOW pier regs,and if someone wants help,lend a hand.. Don't believe I have ever came "face to face" with anyone on a pier.. Well,maybe one time when a fellow fisherman wouldn't pull in his fighting rod (everyone else had done so) when I had a tarpon on,headed his way fast.. Haven't been a regular of any pier since the late 70's,but do fish them from time to time,and enjoy the company of other fishermen that are intune with the same passion for fishing that I have reguardless of their experience..

I'm with ya on "it will be a state run pier" and it will be "different" in that the rules will not be laxed,but there will be regulars and oletimers fishing it.. And agree,they will have to follow these rules as will anyone,from beginner to one that has fished all their life.. There need to be rules because there are folks that abuse:
like drinking too much and stirring it up

or catching one big fish and thinking they can p*ss further than anyone else and then become pier boss

folks that make it a freeforall and throw cobia jigs right into the mix of livebaits 

folks that think it's time to catch spainish in the middle of a bunch of kingrigs

thieves that will slip over into someone else's bait bucket,or maybe even slip into someone else's tacklebag,or roll outta there with someone's rod and reel

These are the kinds of things they need rules for,and as I said in the above post,if these kinds of things go on they will shut down the end and there will be no livebaiting or drumfishing.. A "select few" will always screw up things for the majority,if you don't have some strict rules in play... jmho....


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Been told it will be a "NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED" pier. Also was told the end will be "Pin Fishing Only" and anchor rod holders will be numbered and assigned (drawn for). Can only hope this is true.

I have fished almost all of the piers south of OBX where they have live bait tanks and I have NEVER seen any problems of the sort mentioned above. Each day a "Pier Marshall" is selected or assigned to ensure everybody co-operates. At all the piers a number of the King fishers occupy time by catching bait, have friends or family members catching bait. Additionally tourons, who want to see a "big" fish landed will bring bait to the end for the Kingers.

I really, really, hope the casting of gotcha's and bucktails in and around pin rigs is prohibited. I have been told this will be the case. On the piers I have fished this has been the main cause of altercations.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> Been told it will be a "NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED" pier. Also was told the end will be "Pin Fishing Only" and anchor rod holders will be numbered and assigned (drawn for). Can only hope this is true.
> 
> I have fished almost all of the piers south of OBX where they have live bait tanks and I have NEVER seen any problems of the sort mentioned above. Each day a "Pier Marshall" is selected or assigned to ensure everybody co-operates. At all the piers a number of the King fishers occupy time by catching bait, have friends or family members catching bait. Additionally tourons, who want to see a "big" fish landed will bring bait to the end for the Kingers.
> 
> I really, really, hope the casting of gotcha's and bucktails in and around pin rigs is prohibited. I have been told this will be the case. On the piers I have fished this has been the main cause of altercations.


 Sounds like a winner to me,hope they do just that...


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> It's all part of it... Yer gonna feesh,ya gotta catch bait,no matter if it's a public bait tank or not. Ya think folks are just gonna let everyone "freeload" the tank when they're doing all the work to put the baits in there?? Think about it...


they do on jolly roger pier. i also catch some blues to put in the tank if there feeding in the after noon


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Some intimidation will be there regaurdless of rules,it eventually grows into every pier,no matter how tame the rules.. It's hard to tell the future,but can see regulars and oletimers coming out and obeying the rules and having no problem with management.. Not everyone that enjoys fishing and knows how drinks and goes out there to bully folks.... The intimidation is all "a mental thing" on every pier when a person first goes out there.. Even an experienced angler will at times feel somewhat intemidated on a pier where he knows no one...
> 
> Could be one of the "oletimers" you're speaking of,but I DO FOLLOW pier regs,and if someone wants help,lend a hand.. Don't believe I have ever came "face to face" with anyone on a pier.. Well,maybe one time when a fellow fisherman wouldn't pull in his fighting rod (everyone else had done so) when I had a tarpon on,headed his way fast.. Haven't been a regular of any pier since the late 70's,but do fish them from time to time,and enjoy the company of other fishermen that are intune with the same passion for fishing that I have reguardless of their experience..
> 
> ...


if people throw cobia jigs over my anchor/fighter, i am going to have a "problem" with them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

smacks fanatic said:


> if people throw cobia jigs over my anchor/fighter, i am going to have a "problem" with them.


 Happens all the time without rules being enforced to stop it......


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

The etiquite is take what you need, give what you can, if somebody catchs 100 pogies, and nobody else can catch one, it's fine to take them. A lot of the baits used are not caught by kingers. Persoally I like bait tanks, I don't like it when people bring their own bucket, but they can if they want. What's rude I think is when people bring their own bucket, then when a bottom fisherman comes to the T and says "Where do I put this blue" and you say "put it in my bucket", I think that's crossing the line. Though plenty do it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish123 said:


> The etiquite is take what you need, give what you can, if somebody catchs 100 pogies, and nobody else can catch one, it's fine to take them. A lot of the baits used are not caught by kingers. Persoally I like bait tanks, I don't like it when people bring their own bucket, but they can if they want. What's rude I think is when people bring their own bucket, then when a bottom fisherman comes to the T and says "Where do I put this blue" and you say "put it in my bucket", I think that's crossing the line. Though plenty do it.


 Yes,all that's understood by most..It's "that guy" that would go out there with just his fighting rod and anchor rod in hand with no baitfishing rod then dips in the till that could be a major problem..


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

defiently! I always have a bait/ plug rod to catch blues(if running) for the tank on jolly roger.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The problem I was referring to is where "regulars" or "old-timers" come on the pier and start cutting lines, moving rods, or crowding people out because someone is in "their spot". 

The problem is compounded when a "group" of people start acting in that manner, acting like they "own the pier".

I guarantee the State will not tolerate that for long, especially if law enforcement, news media, and attorneys get involved. 

The biggest mistake will probably come when the "wrong person" gets picked on and someone gets hurt or they find out that he or his family has "clout" with the State or Local Government . . . 

Remember, you never know who might be out there in some old, ragged clothes and fishing !

Dave


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> The problem I was referring to is where "regulars" or "old-timers" come on the pier and start cutting lines, moving rods, or crowding people out because someone is in "their spot".
> 
> The problem is compounded when a "group" of people start acting in that manner, acting like they "own the pier".
> 
> ...


 You continue to bring this up..... Well yes,I'm guilty of being an "oletimer",can't help that.. Would not say I was a regular on any one pier.. Other than that,I can tell you that "preaching to the choir" is what you are doing here.. You see,I want to see them draw for spots,as they do down south.. That's why I was talking RULES are important in every post that I have put up here in this thread... Only way you might say I would apply my "oletimer status" would be to offer help if wanted... As far as "owning the pier",I have seen this in some folks that is WHY RULES ARE IMPORTANT.... 

Just remember,the guy in the "old ragged clothes" needs to be going by the rules as well,or he will have tons of witnesses explaining why he was picked on... 

In my 35plus years of fishing piers,I have only witnessed 2 line cuttings.. One was two twin brothers that got angry at each other and one cut the other's line.. The other was in 76 when a guy kept throwing over another guy's line while drum fishing, and walking down the pier pulling out backlash after every cast.. Finally the guy got tired of it and burned his line with a cigarette.. 

There are plenty of folks that are intemidated by piers,no need to be.. In most cases "Just do as the Romans" and follow the rules... On a state owned pier this is even more important if you want folks to continue fishing it...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I pretty much grew up on the old Jennette's Pier. We used to stay in the barracks type rooms that lined both sides of the parking lot....Remember those Kenny? Didn't matter what they looked like cause we were CATCHING FISH...Notice I said catching and not fishing? In them days thats what you did, catch....

If you don't act the fool.....You won't be treated as one....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> I pretty much grew up on the old Jennette's Pier. We used to stay in the barracks type rooms that lined both sides of the parking lot....Remember those Kenny? Didn't matter what they looked like cause we were CATCHING FISH...Notice I said catching and not fishing? In them days thats what you did, catch....
> 
> If you don't act the fool.....You won't be treated as one....


 Yeap,remember those.. AND YES that pier WAS or USETOBE made fer catch'n..

And your last statement aplys well indeed...


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

If you don't act the fool.....You won't be treated as one....[/QUOTE]

I would say that is some of the best advise you can get. Act like you been there. And those twins are some bad ass fishermen and good people for sure, so I guess they can get away with it. :beer:


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> In my 35plus years of fishing piers,I have only witnessed 2 line cuttings.. One was two twin brothers that got angry at each other and one cut the other's line.. The other was in 76 when a guy kept throwing over another guy's line while drum fishing, and walking down the pier pulling out backlash after every cast.. Finally the guy got tired of it and burned his line with a cigarette..


Yeah, but how many kiteboarders have you helped clothesline?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Find it hard to understand why so many feel they need to be negative about "what might happen" on a pier not open yet. I'm just excited and thrilled Jeannettes is going to re-open. I will show up and fish, by whatever rules are set. 3 rules I am really hoping for is, No Alcohol, assigned fishing spots for pin rigging and no gotcha, bottom fishing or bucktails in the pin rigging area.

I have and do pin rig on most of the piers from Myrtle Beach to OBX. On those piers which I find not enjoyable because of various reasons, usually drunks, I don't return. So far I have only found 2 like that, all the others have been great with very friendly people who wanna have a good time. Catching a king, cobia or tarpon is just a bonus.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Yeah, but how many kiteboarders have you helped clothesline?


 Them guys were breaking the rules,(within 100yrds of pier),that's the kinda chit can happen...



fishloser said:


> Find it hard to understand why so many feel they need to be negative about "what might happen" on a pier not open yet. I'm just excited and thrilled Jeannettes is going to re-open. I will show up and fish, by whatever rules are set. 3 rules I am really hoping for is, No Alcohol, assigned fishing spots for pin rigging and no gotcha, bottom fishing or bucktails in the pin rigging area.
> 
> I have and do pin rig on most of the piers from Myrtle Beach to OBX. On those piers which I find not enjoyable because of various reasons, usually drunks, I don't return. So far I have only found 2 like that, all the others have been great with very friendly people who wanna have a good time. Catching a king, cobia or tarpon is just a bonus.


Yeap... Couldn't agree more...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

fishloser said:


> Find it hard to understand why so many feel they need to be negative about "what might happen" on a pier not open yet. I'm just excited and thrilled Jeannettes is going to re-open. I will show up and fish, by whatever rules are set.
> 
> 
> > 3 rules I am really hoping for is, No Alcohol, assigned fishing spots for pin rigging and no gotcha, bottom fishing or bucktails in the pin rigging area.
> ...


i'm all for POSTED rules keeps everybody honest and ther is no question right or wrong.as for the alchohol i'm pretty sure they are not going to sell it but are going to allow it to be brought in


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

(Could be one of the "oletimers" you're speaking of,but I DO FOLLOW pier regs,and if someone wants help,lend a hand.. Don't believe I have ever came "face to face" with anyone on a pier.. )

You have all ways been pretty mellow Kenny, you need a better example like the red headed guy or myself, Wacko, Stanley, or any of the old Rodanthe crew for that matter for Face to Face encounters...As far as altercations I seemed to attract them, main reason I retired from King Fishing besides a dearth of fish to be caught. Several of the NH Pier King fellas moved to old Jeanettes cause I was in a day to day running battle with them...it makes fishing no fun when there is that level of animosity at the end.....it was a felony waiting to happen with two camps adamant the others were in the wrong.....
I was about to be barred from Nags Head by the ownership, I then moved then to Rodanthe to where they let us write the rules..

(or catching one big fish and thinking they can p*ss further than anyone else and then become pier boss)

I want to be the pier boss if I catch the first Concrete Pier large Drum I will nominate myself that's for sure.......might even change my moniker from Garbo as the "Pier Boss" has a nice ring to it...

(folks that make it a freeforall and throw cobia jigs right into the mix of livebaits)

Its on then.......


(folks that think it's time to catch spainish in the middle of a bunch of kingrigs)

Pier will mark the king area like NH and Avalon, you need to take care your king rig is not the closest to the plugging area otherwise you are going to deal with tangles..... but after Spanish guy kills your last bait...well at that point its on.......

(thieves that will slip over into someone else's bait bucket,or maybe even slip into someone else's tacklebag,or roll outta there with someone's rod and reel)

Thieves get to deal with the Nags Head Police just as on any pier, we painted Pirate flag Crossed Bones with Keep Out on the tops of our bait buckets.....seemed to work unless it was left over night and but by then the teenage pier monkeys are running the show..and your bait bucket ....well its the pier monkee's bait bucket after midnight...

(These are the kinds of things they need rules for,and as I said in the above post,if these kinds of things go on they will shut down the end and there will be no livebaiting or drumfishing.. A "select few" will always screw up things for the majority,if you don't have some strict rules in play... jmho....)

Maybe I should stay retired from King Fishing, I may have been one of the problems....

But the pier boss position is mighty tempting.....


__________________


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

i remeber on a july night this past summer that i was kingin' on jr when the highschool teenagers came out. they got in the way of everyone that was trying to shark/king and a bunch of us was real mad. anyway i was going to leave in a few minutes after they came out.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"when the high school teenagers came out. they got in the way"

Were they in Bikinis?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Garboman said:


> "when the high school teenagers came out. they got in the way"
> 
> Were they in Bikinis?


i wish


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> (Could be one of the "oletimers" you're speaking of,but I DO FOLLOW pier regs,and if someone wants help,lend a hand.. Don't believe I have ever came "face to face" with anyone on a pier.. )
> 
> You have all ways been pretty mellow Kenny, you need a better example like the red headed guy or myself, Wacko, Stanley, or any of the old Rodanthe crew for that matter for Face to Face encounters...As far as altercations I seemed to attract them, main reason I retired from King Fishing besides a dearth of fish to be caught. Several of the NH Pier King fellas moved to old Jeanettes cause I was in a day to day running battle with them...it makes fishing no fun when there is that level of animosity at the end.....it was a felony waiting to happen with two camps adamant the others were in the wrong.....
> I was about to be barred from Nags Head by the ownership, I then moved then to Rodanthe to where they let us write the rules..
> ...


 Don't worry ya ain't a gonna catch that first drum off the concrete,one of the "turncoats" from Avolon or Nags Head will be there first.. So "Pier Boss" is out of the question,at least for you...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Grand Opening in 126 days !

Dave F


----------

